
Firefox on Android Gets a Major Update and Users Hate It - pmlnr
https://www.forbes.com/sites/barrycollins/2020/08/26/firefox-on-android-gets-a-major-update-and-users-hate-it/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
The new browser currently only offers 9 add-ons.

Response from Mozilla - " we have noticed that the number of add-ons available
for Firefox today can be overwhelming for some users."

Gee, thanks for saving me from the confusion of choice /s

------
smonff
So unfair. People do no want to learn how to go to the preferences and set the
address bar back to top.

Also I saw people asking for tabs back, when they are still there. So
conservative...

~~~
smonff
Also, people complaining on _back button removal_ , but it is not removed.

~~~
avhon1
The back button lost very useful function: if you held it down, it would show
the history for the current tab, allowing you to skip forward or backward in
history. It saved time (and data) getting to the page you wanted to be on, and
was indispensable for getting past redirect pages.

Now, there's a forward button in the menu, which can only go one step forward
at a time, the back button, which now only goes one step back at a time, and
the browser history, which includes all tabs, not just the one you are
currently on.

